# Family / Fly Fishing Trip - September (Need Help)



## FishyB (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello all!

The family is making a trip to Pensacola Beach in mid September; can't wait! Son (14 y.o.) and I are extreme fly fishermen in north Texas and would love any pointers, help and suggestions the forum is willing to share.

Staying at the Holiday Inn Resort on the beach. After looking at Google Earth and such, it would appear that there are some nice flats east on the bay side, once you get past the tall condos. Would this be a good place to go?

Not sure exactly what will be running around in these waters in September, was thinking about redfish crack flies, shrimp pattern, various clousers for fly selection. If there are home town favorites and don't mind sharing, please let me know the name and if there is a local fly shop that sells them. Love to give into the local community when possible.

We may do a guide one day; really want my son to get into something fun. Granted he has caught 20 pound striper on his 5 wt. before, but it's time to get him into the salt life!

Oh, we do have 8 and 9 wt rods, so we won't be bringing a knife to a gun fight. 

Looking forward to chatting with y'all. Have a great weekend and tight lines.

FishyB


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm just getting into saltwater fly fishing so my only info is coming from the forum and from talking to guys at the bait shop, but yes, that should be a good spot to start. Another place would be to up to Gulf Breeze across the bridge and take 98 east into the National Seashore Live Oaks area...there are some parking areas with trail access to the water on the south side of the island, good grass flats there for fishing. Gulf Breeze bait and tackle has a decent selection of flies tied by a local disabled vet (who has a great story), so the money goes to a good cause.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

Tried to drop a pin in Google maps...not sure if this will work.

Dropped Pin

https://goo.gl/maps/4HucbPzMcPy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## FishyB (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you ALtoAK!

Really appreciate the help and the drop pin worked!  I have heard of Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle. Definitely will swing by, have a chat and buy some flies.

Again thank you for the affirmation on my Google Earth interpretations and the additional spot.

If you ever make it to north Texas, i.e. DFW, let us know. We will take you fishing for Red Neck Tarpon (striper).  Look up FishyBKnuckles on YouTube, you can see some of our trips over the past several months.

Tight lines.
Brent


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

Not a problem, friend. I hope you and your son have some luck and lots of fun. Either way you'll enjoy the scenery down here, it's second to none.

Don't hesitate to ask questions here on the forum. The fly fishing section is kinda quiet at times, but you can post some stuff in the general discussion or the inshore Q&A section which gets more traffic.

Also, I would definitely recomend a guided trip. Check out gulfbreezeguideservice.com. Capt. Baz is the authority on fly fishing the waters around pensacola beach.

Cheers!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanpena75 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey Brent

I live in Dallas as well and taking a trip to Destin, FL in November. I saw your post on the Pensacola fishing forum. I'd be interested in your thoughts on the area, I've never been.

Ryan


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*fall fly fishing*

September thru December flyfishers in the pensacola area will do well walking the gulf beaches with a 7-9wt 9-10foot rod. Look for schools of bull redfish 1st, then look for smaller groups and singles. I catch these on a large deceiver or a clouser. 
Pompano will be found in schools and singles.....I wait for at least a few as competition is factor. Smaller sinking shrimp imitations, and smaller dark clousers will work with short quick strips off the bottom. All SIGHT:whistling: casted to...Id wait till you see them or you'll waste a lot of time with skipjacs...I would start with the wind and the sun at my back if possible.

In the sound around grass flats...Id take 3-4" poppers at sunrise and sunset with a floating line....and a 10ft or longer rod....here your blind casting, so distance helps. Cast downwind and across, then backhand in a fan pattern. then move further east or west, and try the process again.... Id be happy with a 20lb fluorocarbon leader for all the above..maybe 30lb if the skippys are bad.GL


----------



## FishyB (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you Draggin Fly! That's great information!

Hey Ryan! I would keep an eye on this thread and others in the Fly Fishing sub-forum. If you want to meet up here in the DFW area, by all means; let's swap information, etc.....

Brent


----------



## FishyB (Jul 29, 2016)

I have been tying white glass minnows, white / blue glass minnows and found a nice shrimp pattern that I am going to start playing with tonight. Have many various colors of clouser patterns and a bunch of redfish crack flies...... thinking we might be in pretty good shape! Counting days.....


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ALtoAK said:


> Tried to drop a pin in Google maps...not sure if this will work.
> 
> Dropped Pin
> 
> ...


This would be a great starting spot just before sunrise, and sunset with top waters

I do well with what I call orvis spitters. Painted balsa body with a spout on the top.

Anywhere along the north side of the sound is good, so look for other accesses with grass beds. On google, there are some small bayous and creeks that empty into the sound:shifty: Oriole Beach boat ramp will allow easy access among others. Good Luck


----------



## FishyB (Jul 29, 2016)

Orvis Spitters; I will start googling! 

I was actually looking at that map with the pin drop yesterday. Already mentally checking out and on Pensacola Beach time.....and still have a couple of weeks to go before we leave, lol.

You don't have any contact information showing Draggin Fly. How can I get ahold of you once we are in town? My email is [email protected].

Thank you for the additional information!
Brent


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*orvis "spitters"*








[email protected]


----------



## FishyB (Jul 29, 2016)

Good afternoon all!

In case anyone was wondering. We had an awesome trip last week to Pensacola Beach; it is hands down our most favorite place to visit. Nick and I managed to get in some fly fishing and conventional surf fishing too. I caught several lady fish and one jack while goofing around waiting on Nick to catch his first ever black tip juvenile shark! That was his primary goal of the fishing, so one more fish checked off the bucket list.

Here is a video: http://youtu.be/wNeuy54iUJI

Thanks again to everyone for the feedback; we will be back soon. In case anyone from Pensacola Beach makes there way to north Texas (DFW); please let us know. We will take you fishing.

Brent
[email protected]


----------



## Ospreyfly (Sep 25, 2016)

In that direction you may wanna try the marshes at Big Sabine Pt. Saw 3 big groups of feeding reds yesterday. Not much trout action with no clouds in the sky. The jacks are grouped up now so it's always nice to have a big popper ready. goodluck!

www.ospreyflycharters.com


----------

